# The Happy Dance



## samanthadon (May 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua8_OsTS-NY


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha ha! Very cute.


----------



## samanthadon (May 6, 2013)

yeah.....I don't think Faeden thought it was cute lol she actually walked away in disgust in the end hahahaha


----------

